# Dearborn grader blade



## dgc1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Where could you find a cutter blade for a 6 foot Dearborn grader blade?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello djc, welcome to the forum. 

You will probably have to make a cutter blade for your Dearborn 6' grader. Another possibility is to find a cutter blade for a different 6' grader (Land Pride, King Kutter, etc.) and modify to fit


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

They don't make'm today, like they did that Dearborn...I love mine and my neighbor is on his 2nd "big Box store" brand.....EDF is probably right...get a landpride and make it fit


----------

